# Hot GTO'S



## Gentle Gto (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey Guys check out the Mar/Apr issue of Pontiac Entusiast and June issue of High performance Pontiac....:cool


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Gentle Gto said:


> Hey Guys check out the Mar/Apr issue of Pontiac Entusiast and June issue of High performance Pontiac....:cool


GOT 'EM BOTH! 
Drooled so much the pages stuck together!:willy:


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> GOT 'EM BOTH!
> Drooled so much the pages stuck together!:willy:


Are you sure that was drool???


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

baron_iv said:


> Are you sure that was drool???




EEEEWWWWWW!!!!


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Sorry about that, I really couldn't resist. When I read his comment, I HAD to say that. He just set it up SOOOO well! hehe


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

all good baron, you said what I was thinking!! LOL


----------

